# canister filter for 90 gallon tank



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey guys,
So last night at 2 in the morning I was woken up by my penguin 350 making a awful noise. After about a hour of messing with it I finally got it back to running without this sound. Something tells me that it is not going to last long even though I got it roughly 2 months ago. I've been doing some research on canister filters, but I would like some direction on what kind of canister to get if i go ahead and purchase one. I will still be using the other HOB filter that I have had for quite some time (300 gph). Eventually I would like to have around 15-18 mbuna in the tank. What filters do you guys suggest? Other than the research I have done I have never used a canister filter before. I am on kind of a budget being a college student and all, but please tell me what ones you guys think would be good options for me.

Thanks


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Personally I would keep an eye on craigslist for a fluval fx5. They can be bought in my area in the 200 range. I am in a similar situation. Either add a HOB overflow and use a sump I already have or buy a bigger canister.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't really have room for a sump, my stand underneath is not big enough. If it was I wouldn't know how to set the thing up, that's why I'm looking at a decent canister filter.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What is your budget for a new canister filter? This may help narrow down the brands available.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Id say around $150 or so... Anything over that I wouldn't really think about.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Brand new Aquatop cf-500uv 525GPH for about $130. I just got one recently and so far it's a great canister filter and I feel like I made a good decision buying it. initially I was VERY skeptical but after assembling I cant see it being a bad buy. It's still early so only after some time will I know for sure if it was a good buy or not. A few other posters here have it and they love it.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

My recommendation on what I'm using are FX5s,great powerful and well made filter. Eheim 2075 or any other 2000 series or the classics but i never used the classics.Rena XP4 or XP3,great quality,also a good filter is the newer generation Marineland C-530,crazy water flow not as well made as the FX5 but for the money you can't go wrong.Never used those replica filters from China so will not comment.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys! I'll do some research on the ones you guys have said! Appreciate it!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would use an Eheim 2217 on that tank personally.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

This opinion may not be popular but I use 2 Odyssea cannisters (Chinese knockoffs)

I love them, 700gph for less than $100 and super quiet...no leaks


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

MeCasa said:


> This opinion may not be popular but I use 2 Odyssea cannisters (Chinese knockoffs)
> 
> I love them, 700gph for less than $100 and super quiet...no leaks


I would like to test the Odyssea, The monster one CFS 14i.


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a odyssea CFS 500 on my 125 gallon for about two weeks now. For $53 I'm beyond pleased. Don't know if I just had my tank set up wrong or what but there isn't a piece of fish poo that last long on the substrate. I also have 3 aquaclear 70 and a cascade 1500. Cascade is my least favorite.


----------

